# My new 'partner'



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Yesterday I collected my rescue dog from the pound, having been visiting and taking her for walks for 5 days  

She is a Whippet x and I have called her Misty.

The only problem so far is that if she was house trained she has forgotten most of it :roll: Hopefully that will sort itself out in the next day or so, once she is settled in properly.

Here she is ...


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I predict great fun catching her when you let her off the lead! 

Dave


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

She looks lovely Tricia,hopefully the accidents will stop when she settles in.
:idea: Two lovely ladies to feast my eyes on at Hatton :wink:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

She's lovely! I believe that's what they call a Whippet Lurcher. Times up for the local rabbit population!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Misty*

Awww Tricia she's lovely.

The indoor tinkling will probably stop after a day or two. The chances are, in the resue pound, she has simply tiddled when she wanted to rather than when her owner wanted her to. Oscar had a few accidents on day 1. Well, I do not think they were accidents really, I think he was marking his spot.

To help with the tiddling, Misty will probably need a new routine. It will take a few days for her to work it all out etc. Also, try to pick one word that is your call for a tiddle, so stick with "wee-wee", "pee-pee" or "tiddles" etc and always use the same word. Jenny understands the words "wee-wee" and "plop-plop". When you are outdoors and she is doing the deed, praise her and use the word for "tiddle" too. She will quickly learn that a tiddle outdoors brings praise.

My "partner" is laid on the bed with her arms and legs in the air. This is her call sign to me that she wants her tummy tickling!

It is good that you have visited her a few times and this will likely speed up your bonding time together. May I enquire as to Misty's sleeping arrangements and location?

Russell


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"stick with "wee-wee", "pee-pee" or "tiddles" etc and always use the same word."

Can I suggest "Hurry-up!" It works and is far less embarrassing late at night when you just want to go to bed, or first thing in the morning for that matter when you want to get back to it!

Dave


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

"If she was ever housetrained"

I would err on the side of caution and assume not :wink: 

Lots of people use the paper system to train their puppies. Some dogs are quite confused by this. Here I am indoors and peeing (on paper) and my owners are telling me how clever I am. Take the paper away and the dog thinks it is still "clever" to pee indoors. it never made the connection between the paper and the praise. Takes them quite a while to figure out that we actually like them to pee outdoors. My own brother still uses this method and wonders why none of his dogs have been reliable in the toilet department!

Just a case of lots of praise for the right action and ignoring the wrong action and soon she will peeing for England outside.

Just a cautionery note - some bitches get cystitis when they are stressed (as well as at other times). Always consider the health reason first. Vet will be able to check a urine sample for you.

Enjoy your new partner!

Pat


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for all your comments so far.

Dave, Let her off the lead 8O no way .. I do have two ropes though, one long and one very long :wink: 

Phil, such lovely comments as always  I am looking forward to taking her out in the Motorhome with me and exploring places.

Spacerunner, thanks for that, they did have her down as a Lurcher x at the home but we then decided she was too small. Lurcher Whippet sounds just right.

I have been using wee-wee and pooh-pooh - she appears to have a preferred spot indoors for the second - about as far away as she can get from her bed and blanket - not daft there then :lol: 

Russell, she will be sleeping in the kitchen and was brilliant last night, stayed there no problem and no noise at all. 

Pat, good advice there, thank you. I have not been telling her off for doing it indoors as I did not want her to think the 'action' was wrong.
She is so busy checking out her new surroundings when outside I doubt she wants to waste time with 'minor' essentials. :lol: 

I'm loving her


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Nice one Trish, you will need to trade up for more space in the motorhome!  
Ian


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Pretty girl. 

lovely colour,

Oh and dont bother with the paper method for house training, it never, ever works.




Dogs can't tear off and wipe, its the lack of opposable thumbs, and as for flushing....useless. :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Misty*

Hi Tricia

The fact that Misty stayed put in "her place" is a good sign - it suggests to me she does not have separation anxiety etc and is happy on her own now and again.

Dave - come on, hurry up!

Russell


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Most certainly looks like a dog with "character"..


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

What a little beauty. She is almost a lurcher I think with her lovely moustache.   

As for the "piddlequick" problems, I agree with the others about paper training - it only confuses the dog.

I would suggest taking her outside fairly regularly to see if she will go, and have a few of her favourite treats in a box in your pocket - NOT loose in your hand. (If they are in your hand she will be distracted by them. Dogs' noses are *very *sensitive!!!)

When she pees, wait until the moment she has finished them get in quick with the treats and heap praise on her as if there was no tomorrow.

She will soon associate the treats and praise with a completed pee, and before long she will almost pee to order.

When you are beginning to win her over, praise every time but don't always give treats. Intermittent reinforcement is just about the most powerful motivator once she has cottoned on to the process.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Trish

Oh what a nice doggy can't wait to meet her at Warren hope she gets on with the Yorkie Terrorists alright :lol: Lots of nice doggy walks along the beach and in the fields. Now wheres she going to sleep in the van I wonder :lol: and you won't be lying in till all hours now :lol: so we might just get to see a bit more of you :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Treat in pocket and a lot of encouragement I got her to pee and poo on the grass, after which she was praised and given a choc chip cookie  So we are hopefully getting there.
I got the impression she did not want to do 'it' on grass.

Hi Jacquie
Glad you have found my pic of her, I too hope she will get on with the Yorks.

Stay in bed .... what me  :lol: 
Not sure where she will sleep in the Motorhome, she already knows her bed and her blanket so it will be one of those, probably on the floor ... we'll see :wink:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

> she already knows her bed and her blanket so it will be one of those,


Jan made our puppy chester a big cushion to sleep on which he knows as bed,whether at home or motorhoming we have it with us he recognises it as *Bed



wherever it is,so you're doing it right Tricia.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I was very definite in what I wanted to happen regarding her resting and sleeping places - luckily she is willing to conform .... perfect partner eh :lol:


----------



## carolsrig (Jul 12, 2007)

we have a little jack russell and have learned her to pee outside !! only problem is catching her after wards, she can run like a march hare jump like a kangaroo and teases you by comeing so close and darting off again, sometimes i think she's takeing me for exercise not me takeing her. carol.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Perfect partner  

Hope there's some good walks at Hatton?
Chester will probably be scared of her though :lol:


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Hi Tricia Not quite the Great Dane you were talking about but she looks lovely. Sorry you are not coming to Shepton but will meet up soon.
Love to Misty
Jackie & Brian


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

tokkalosh said:


> Treat in pocket and a lot of encouragement I got her to pee and poo on the grass, after which she was praised and given a choc chip cookie


I'll pee on the grass for a chocolate chip cookie!!   

Give it a few days and she will soon catch on.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I'll pee on a chocolate chip cookie for some grass!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

aawww shes lovely and a very lucky dog

she will soon get the hang of going outside for wee & poo, I always say wee wee & be quick for my two

Rusty is ok but Tizzie cant get the hang of you dont do it on the flags in the kitchen its the flags outside you are supposed to do it on :roll: :roll: 

I have been taking her to the stones on the garden path to try and get her to go on there, its slowly working, she still has a wee on the cats tray though :lol: :lol: 

Anne


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Aw she is lovely how can anyone ever hurt them, wishing you lots of happy times together.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

I'll save a choc chip cookie for you at Hatton Phil :wink:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

:lol: :lol: 
Nice avatar  
I've *just* come in from the garden with chester throwing his favourite ball which he brings to you & drops at your feet when your watching telly :roll:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Misty*

....careful with the choc chips Tricia. Misty will tell her pals and there will be dogs flocking to you from all over the country! Jenny is currently trying to book a coach ticket in order to attain a cookie!

Hope all is going ok this morning.

Russell


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'll second that, but simply from the fact that chocolate and dogs don't mix well :-(
http://vetmedicine.about.com/cs/nutritiondogs/a/chocolatetoxici.htm

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> I'll second that, but simply from the fact that chocolate and dogs don't mix well :-(
> http://vetmedicine.about.com/cs/nutritiondogs/a/chocolatetoxici.htm
> 
> Dave


Good point Dave, but I think the "cooking" choccie in cookies contains so little actual chocolate that it is unlikely to be a problem, especially for a dog with quite a substantial body mass.

If she eats them by the packet that's another matter of course, but within reason I would be very surprised if it harmed her at all.

Easy answer is to see what other flavours she will sell her soul for - and if she's anything like our little tart she will devour just about any biscuit she can get her teeth into. :roll: :roll: 8O 8O

Cheers


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Search dogs (explosives drugs etc) and my two are trained to react to the word 'empty'. So far no one moaning about an empty cylinder or water tank has triggered them off  .

I would have thought training Misty for the van a higher priority I can vouch for it being more difficult to go to bed in a van when a bitch has peeded on the soft furnishings than it would be in your house.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> Search dogs (explosives drugs etc) and my two are trained to react to the word 'empty'. So far no one moaning about an empty cylinder or water tank has triggered them off  .
> 
> I would have thought training Misty for the van a higher priority I can vouch for it being more difficult to go to bed in a van when a bitch has peeded on the soft furnishings than it would be in your house.


You are not wrong there Frank. Just very occasionally and for no reason we've ever been able to determine, they will suddenly pee on the duvet or somewhere else that smells right!!!

Gracie has done it once in the van and once in the house, which was particularly annoying since she is trained and quite content to sleep in the van toilet, and isn't allowed on the bed in the house . . . . well, in theory anyway. :roll: :roll: :roll:

She does love a drink of beer though (or Guinness) and comes to ask for a drop whenever she hears a tin pop. Serves me right if she piddles after a booze up I suppose. I can't go through the night these days after a couple of cans!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Maybe a drunkman's wardrobe is a dog's duvet, afterall how can the poor thing reach the door handle :lol: :lol: 

Are you at Brean with your new partner Trisha?

stew


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Misty looks lovely and I am sure a darling and a GREAT partner.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

All's well this morning  

Misty stayed in the kitchen all night with no problems.
This morning she did her business outside, on the grass and was highly praised, without any treat apart from then coming in for a bowl of food.

I quite agree about the chocolate - I am not one for feeding dogs anything other than their own food and certainly no titbits at the table. That's just me though and each to their own of course.

We are going to Brean so will take that as training her in the Motorhome way of life. She is so easy to teach around the caravan here  
At the moment she likes to have me in sight at all times but I expect that eventually I will be able to go to the loo and shower without leaving the door open :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for comments and good wishes  

Now I need to go to the shops so we will see what happens when I leave her in the Motorhome for a short while.

Russell, have you got Jenny permanently now?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Jenny*

Hi Tricia - Jenny is not a permanent addition but is with me 90% of the time.

Russell


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

tokkalosh said:


> Now I need to go to the shops so we will see what happens when I leave her in the Motorhome for a short while.


Hi Tricia,

hope you have a interior to come back to :lol: Seriously, hope you are both are very happy together  I'm sure that will happen as Misty looks great and knowing you, you will do all you can to achieve it.

MHS...Rob


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for that Rob :wink: 

She was excellent when I went to the shops, waited patiently and no destruction  I popped in and out of 4 shops so it was quite a good test, I think.

Today though ... bit of a disaster  I feel so guilty and sad now  
My friend came around and we wanted to pop out, although I could have taken her I thought it would be a good test of leaving her here on her own. I now see I did it completely wrong .... wise after the fact :roll: 

When we got back I opened the door I could not speak!!
Misty had escaped from the kitchen and caused havoc at the doors and windows. She was sent straight to her bed and stayed there as we both just ignored her.
I have been out and bought her a crate as was so concerned that this would happen in the Motorhome. 
I am so upset, I do not want to crate her at night or in the Motorhome - the crate is big in my lounge and would take up one side seat of the Motorhome (no floor space for it)

Help me out here please dog owners, should I crate her at home at night to get used to it and also in the Motorhome when travelling and when leaving or should I give her another chance?
I know today's misdemeanour was basically my fault for not having taken it more in stages.

Advice needed and welcome.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Tricia

If she was a tiny pup I would say "Crate her" without hesitation.

I would still suggest that you do for her sake as well as your own. If she causes more havoc it obviously upsets you, and you will have to tell her off which will upset and confuse her, because she will not realise she has been naughty. _"The boss is stroking me one minute then giving me a rollicking the next????"_

The first thing NOT to do is put her in there as a punishment. Leave the door open at first and feed her in there and use the far end as a storage for her toys.

Also give her a few of her favourite treats every time she goes in the cage (and a lot of fuss), so she realises she is being good by doing so. Dogs are very eager to please the boss, and the more you can tell her the cage is a great place to be, the easier it will become.

In a few days, wait until she is settled in the cage and close the door for a short period. If she reacts badly open it at once, as you will only ruin the good work by forcing her to stay in there. You will be able to judge when she feels cosy in there, and it might help to drape a towel over the cage so she feels snug and secure. (Use an old one as it may get shredded - and don't tell her off too much if it does.)

Gradually shut her in for longer periods, but stay within sight or sound as much as you can to begin with so she doesn't become anxious. It may take a while, but she will eventually regard the cage as "her place" and you will be able to leave the house for a few minutes just to test her reaction. If you can peep in the window without her seeing you that would be good, but don't underestimate her!!

It's just a case of carrying on with the rewards and affection when she gets it right, and extending the "shut in" periods gradually.

A cage is a very good thing for the motorhome anyway as it will keep her much safer if you have to brake hard, or (perish the thought!) if you have a bump. Ours is held on the seat by a strap attached to the headrest support behind the driver's seat so Sian can keep an eye on our Gracie.

When you think you are winning, let her sleep in the closed cage by your bed (at home) so she can see, smell and hear you all night, and you can reach out and let her lick your hand through the bars if she begins to get agitated.

If you want her to slepp in the kitchin eventually, after a couple of weeks in the bedroom, buy some earplugs and transfer the cage to the kitchen. She will probably howl at first, but by that time she will realise she is not being punished so it's just a case of getting used to it.

The key to the whole training is to let her know you are pleased when she goes in the cage, and reward instantly with treats and words until she gets the message. Then, even if she doesn't like it much she will do it to please you.

Admittedly we did start training Grace the day after we got her (at 12 weeks) but she now walks quite happily into her cage if we have visitors who don't like her sitting on their head and cleaning their ears for them.

Best of luck, and don't listen to anyone who says an older dog can't be trained. They most certainly can, but it just takes a bit more time and patience.

Hope this helps - sorry if it sounds like a lecture!


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

*Great advice*

Thank you for taking the time to go through that for me Dave. (I hit the Thank You button but have just noticed that Thanks are not showing anymore :? )

Up to now she has been fine in the kitchen at night, I fix a folding trellis to stop her leaving and close the kitchen door. She hasn't minded but that was nightime and I leave by an internal door. Today I put her in the kitchen, put up the screen but went out the front door. She objected straight away to being put in there, that should have alerted me :roll:

If I do keep the crate I will train her gradually in it so it is not seen as punishment.

I agree with you that you can retrain an older dog and she is very willing - today was an unplesant experience for both of us


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You will succeed Tricia.   

They are very intelligent and biddable dogs once they are aware of what you want from them.

Best of luck - to both of you! 










And Misty, if she boots you out come and live with us. Our Gracie would love you, and so would we!!


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello Tricia,Best of luck for both of you.
We are new to this dog lark with chester and occasionally we have had times when I have thought what have we done :!: 
I think it's a big adjustment for both sides & hard work at times :!: 
Anyway Good luck hope it works out.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Phil

Saw your post about the baby teeth the other day. Chester will be far less concerned than you I bet!   They take it in their stride as a rule, though he will probably start chewing, if he hasn't already.

I'd suggest you get a copy of "The Doglopaedia." by Evans and White. ISBN 0-9510620 8 5

It's a slightly unusual layout, but is an excellent guide to looking after your dog's health and well being.

Both Mrs Zeb and I have had dogs all our lives so we know a bit about them, but we still turn to this book whenever the current mutt shows any unusual symptoms and we want reassurance.

Hope this is useful.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I'm new to it as well, I have never been in total control of dog ownership, usually just 'dog-sat' for friends ... so keen to get it right, for both our sakes.

We'll get there, I do love her to bits :wink:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Trisha

Separation distress is very common in rescue dogs. They just get to feel safe and we go out and leave them.

Dave's advice on crate training is excellent and I would agree with it all. the way I describe it is that you have just bought her the most amazing new toy and wouldn't she like to play in it??!! Keep it up and eventually she will love to go in it. Feed her in it chuch her ball in it etc.

When you go out you have to let her down gently. 
withdraw all attention about 15 minutes before you go. this means you have to think ahead and make sure everything she needs is done early. Do not go anywhere near her lead. If it is near the coats then move it to somewhere special. she should not expect to come with you. Similarly if you are taking her out get the lead out early so that she knows she is coming this time.

Do some training where you start to get ready to leave but don't really go. Pop in and out with your coat on. You are "acting" the leaving but not really going. This stops them starting to worry about being left because you might be back in minute.  

There is a wonderful technique using a signal that the dog is taught to understand that it is going to be ignored. The dog is then not upset at being left. It is too involved for here but if you need a behavioural consultation then they will go through it with you. (COAPE.org)

There is an aromatherapy called DAP (Dog Appeasing Pheromone) that helps if the dog can lie near it in her crate - it plugs in)

Try to be very cool with her if you are going out. She will miss you more if you are all lovey dovey before you go. :wink: 

Sometimes I think it is best not to tinker around and go straight for the behavioural help. Remember though that this is not a training problem it is an emotional problem and needs a qualified behaviourist.

Good Luck

Pat


----------

